# The Illusionist vs The Prestige



## Cayal (Jan 20, 2008)

I watched both these movies within the past week or two. Both were released around the same time and both are set in the turn of the 19th century and both are about magic.

I liked both of them a lot, different storylines and settings and I can't pick which one I like better.

I was wondering what your thoughts of either or both movies are (if you have seen them)


----------



## PTeppic (Jan 20, 2008)

For me, whilst they are both well made and interesting films (and definitely both worth watching), "The Prestige" had the clear edge. "The Illusionist" was basically a magic-themed thriller with Miss Biel as a love-interest. "The Prestige" was much more a film about stage magic, what is real and what isn't.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 20, 2008)

prestige. easily. i found the illisionist rather boring, actually, didn't feel that the characters were that compassionate or into what was going on. but the prestige was much better, more interesting, more emotional, and so petty, those daft men and their feuds (ok they had a reason in teh film, more than in the book, but still. let things go, guys!) and hugh jackman looked yum
so yeah. prestige. good film. weird/good book


----------



## Connavar (Jan 21, 2008)

The Prestige was one of the best movies i have seen in the last couple of years.


It was a complete movie, an interesting world,character and many surprising twists.


----------



## PTeppic (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup. I knew there was a twist, both from reviews (though they didn't say what it was) and from just watching, but I couldn't quite work it out...


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 21, 2008)

I picked te twist of _The Prestige_ early, but then was thoroughly dissuaded before ultimately being proven right. A very good movie. I enjoyed _The Illusionist_ as well - Giamatti and Noton, what's not to like - but I still think _Prestige_ edges it out.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 21, 2008)

For me I would say The Prestige, quiet easily.  I picked The Illusionist easily but with The Prestige it took me a little while, and even though I picked most of the twists, there were a couple that suprised me, plus I enjoyed the acting more, it explained things alot better.  Plus Hugh Jackman what more can you ask for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lith (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I would ask for Christian Bale instead... 

I haven't seen the Illusionist yet, but I enjoyed the Prestige.  Guessed about half of it, but was still surprised at the end.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 21, 2008)

ah but Lith you get them both in the one movie, how good is that!!! The Illusionist has neither of them.  Thats got to go in The Prestige's favour also!!!!


----------



## Lith (Jan 21, 2008)

2-0, then.  In fact... oh, I'd better not say it, in case anyone hasn't seen the Prestige.


----------



## Johnsonab (Jan 23, 2008)

Michael Caine and David Bowie!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes Lith shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... 

But Johnsonab had another good reason to watch Prestige, well another two actually.  Michael Caine a wonderfully timeless actor, always puts out a good performance and the mysterious David Bowie who proves yet again that not only can he sing but he can act, only a small role but he makes the most of it.


----------



## evil_genius666 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the Prestige is better than the Illutionist. Though both have certain qualities that the other doesnt have. Still Prestige wins the prize.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't seen the Illusionist, but boy did I hate the Prestige.

Once you figure out "the twist" in these kinds of films, it tends to deflate everything. Never before or since have I seen a movie that beats you over the head with "the twist" from practically the first shot of the film on, and then at the end proceeds to say "ta-da!" and take a nice big proud bow for itself.  So you're left to just sit there...for a long time...and wait for the inevitable.

Some people in the theatre gasped at the ending, leaving me to wonder if they had fallen asleep or taken extended bathroom breaks.  It worked for them I guess.  But if they had cut out ¾ of the hints, maybe it would have been a better film for me.  The theme was actually pretty neat.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Jan 31, 2008)

*I liked both of them.  They're both well made.  The Illusionist was adapted from the story by Steven Millhauser, "Eisenheim The Illusionist."  The Prestige was adapted from a novel of the same title by Christopher Priest.  The Illusionist is basically about the magician baffling the authorities with his strange tricks that erases the line between fantasy and reality.  Not mention a secret romance tossed in for a good measure.  The Prestige is about an ugly rivalry between two magicians duking it out with their tricks of their own.  It bordered on science fiction.  These films can't get any better with fine actors like Hugh Jackman, Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Edward Norton, and Giometti.*


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 7, 2011)

The Prestige hands down! A real unexpected gem of a movie I didn't see coming. Loved the rivalry.

I did like Rufus as Prince Leopold, and the backdrop of 19th century Vienna was one of the visual pleasures of the Illusionist (besides Jessica Biel ofcourse).


----------

